# I am ready to buy!



## fishingdood (Oct 17, 2005)

Ok I am done alot of research on substrant and think I am ready to fork out the money... just a quick questions of these two do they have a difference?

AquariumPlants.com's own: Freshwater Plant Substrate

Eco-Complete Plant Substrate

Thanks for any help...


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Between those two substrates there is limited difference. Both will provide some basic minerals at first, but it's best (common practice) to supplement with water column ferts anyway. The difference lies in the colors, with Eco Complete being black verse a lighter gray. 

Another attractive option is to visit aquaforestaquarium.com or adgshop.com and look for a product called ADA aquasoil. This soil helps lower KH and pH for plants while leaching nutrients over time to the water column. Lots of people have reported improved overall growth with this substrate.

-John N.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

I like both substrates that you mentioned. I use eco when feasible (smaller tanks) and the aquarium plants sub for larger tanks. 2 buckets of AP sub and 25lbs of reg gravel layered a 180gal quite nicely for me. It's cheaper if you need alot. I think eco is a better substrate though, plus I really like the darker color.


----------



## fishingdood (Oct 17, 2005)

thanks for the help... I looked at ADA but seems to expensive..I have a 30g tank ..look for a 3" substrant.....


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

My 30G (36x12) took almost 3 bags to get to that depth. I used eco complete as well, and have no complaints.


----------

